# vote week 15 top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ends tongiht


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

1) Kentucky
2) Virginia
3) Gonzaga
4) Wisconsin
5) Duke
6) Villanova
7) Utah
8) Wichita State
9) Arizona
10) Northern Iowa
11) Kansas
12) Iowa State
13) Louisville
14) Oklahoma
15) Arkansas
16) Notre Dame
17) SMU
18) Baylor
19) Oklahoma State
20) Murray State
21) San Diego State
22) Dayton
23) North Carolina
24) VCU
25) North Carolina Central


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

1. Kentucky
2. Duke
3. Virginia
4. Wisconsin
5. Gonzaga 
6. Villanova
7. Kansas
8. Utah
9. Arizona
10. Northern Iowa
11. Notre Dame
12. Wichita St
13. Iowa St
14. Maryland
15. Louisville
16. Baylor
17. North Carolina
18. Oklahoma
19. Arkansas
20. Butler
21. Oklahoma St
22. SMU 
23. San Diego St
24. Ohio St
25. Colorado St

I'm very interested in how West Virginia plays tonight hosting Kansas. They had been a pretty darn solid team all year until this stretch where they've been utterly outclassed in three of four conference games. This is a huge night for the Mountaineers. Maybe they'll remember how it felt to go ape shit on a visiting top-ten Iowa St team last year in mid-February...but unless they can beat KU, I can't justify continuing to rank them.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Kentucky
2 Gonzaga
3 Virginia
4 Wisc
5 Duke
6 nova
7 utah
8 UNI
9 Kansas
10 arizona
11 Notre dame
12 Wichita state
13 Iowa state
14 Maryland
15 Arkansas
16 Louisville
17 UNC
18 Oklahoma
19 West Virgina
20 SMU
21 Ohio state
22 VCU
23 Butler
24 Baylor
25 Okie State


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry for the late response:

1. Kentucky
2. Virginia
3. Gonzaga
4. Duke
5. Wisconsin
6. Arizona
7. Villanova
8. Kansas
9. Utah
10. Notre Dame
11. Northern Iowa
12. Wichita State
13. Louisville
14. Maryland
15. Iowa State
16. Arkansas
17. UNC
18. SMU
19. Oklahoma
20. Baylor
21. Butler
22. Oklahoma State
23. San Diego State
24. Colorado State
25. Ohio State


----------

